# 10 month old refusing bottles



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi for the past few mornings my lo has refused her formula even when it has been offered in a sippy cup. Tonight she refused her bottle and went to sleep without it. She has 3 meals a day and plenty of snacks. She has been on 2 bottles a day totalling 18 ounces since 8 months how much should she be having at ten months?
Thanks hope ur keeping well x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi hope, 2 bottles is about right, I would suggests to still offer the milk morning and night as you are doing as it may just be a phase and it may pick back up, if not, don't worry but increase foods such as cheese/yoghurt/add milk to breakfast cereals etc, It may be that she is just setting her own pace and phasing the bottles out, she will get lots of nutrients from her food now particularly if the dairy is increased a little

Hope this helps 
Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks nic she eats a fab diet anyway I just didn't expect her to drop them so quick. I'll keep offering it but she hasn't had a bottle since Wednesday night so I'll see how it goes xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm assuming she drinks fluids well in the day too? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

She loves her water and drinks around 400mls per day if not more plus she has a very weak cup of tea now and again x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff, just be aware that if she is constantly missing these 2 bottles her fluid intake would need to be increased by about 300 mls 

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks nic not sure how I'll do it but hopefully we will get there I'm going to offer it in a sippy cup rather than a bottle and see how it goes. She took an ounce out of the sippy cup tonight. The good thing is she takes yogurts fruit etc which all add to the fluid intake. Hope you are keeping well xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Good stuff, I would go with the cup too, I'm good thanks just look like a beached whale!!

Nic
Xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol I can't believe a year has gone since I was pregnant at the same stage as u time gone in too quick xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It goes really quick!! Not long left now!! 😀


----------

